# DHEA and at 44



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi

has anyone taken DHEA at 44 and has it improved treatment?..

H X


----------



## Attie (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi Hickson,

There's a whole board about hormones and supplements, including DHEA: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=498.0

Attie xx


----------

